# Aruba Oct 2016



## M&JJ (Nov 6, 2015)

My wife and I have business in Miami next October so we thought we would extend our time away and go to Aruba.  We are looking to trade in through Interval and currently the only unit available for the week we are planning to go is at the Divi Village Golf and Beach resort.  I know I am early but wondering when the deposits start happening (if at all).  What is the consensus on this resort?  It shows as an all inclusive.  Is this an option or is this mandatory?  

Also wondering about flights.  Spirit seems to be the cheapest but never a good review.  What about Jetblue or InselAir?  Others?

Thanks for the read and any advice.


----------



## classiclincoln (Nov 6, 2015)

Grabbed a getaway and will be checking in there in about 5 weeks.  Will be able to help you out after that, but for a good idea, check out the reviews in The Marketplace.  

Interestingly enough, we're looking to back our week at the Ren next December and see there is a week available there.  Noticed it's an AI week, but never noticed that before and our getaway is not an AI.  Looks like there are three resorts in one, DVV, DV2 and DV3.  DVV & DV2 are not AI, and DV3 is.

Intersting....


----------



## falmouth3 (Nov 7, 2015)

I stayed there a couple of years ago and my unit was not an all inclusive.  None of the units were right on the beach.  Our unit was in the "golf" section of the resort, one of the furthest from the beach.  It was a 5 minute walk for us, or there is a shuttle.  Our unit overlooked the golf course.

It was a very nice place to stay - I would gladly stay there again.


----------



## Lou (Nov 9, 2015)

We also stayed there a few years ago.  It was very nice, although as stated not right on the beach.  The walk wasn't too bad and the beach was beautiful. It wasn't all inclusive at that time. You will probably want a car, since not much is within walking distance.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 17, 2015)

I would hold out for a Marriott, since you are looking to travel in low season, there should be a number of Marriott Surf Club units that make it through Marriott preference in II that you should be able to snag. No concern about AI at either Marriott property. However, Marriott deposits may not start making it to II until 5-6 months out from checkin.

If II shows the + sign with the associated week you are exchanging in to, I believe this means that it is mandatory AI. AI at timeshares tends to be very expensive. You could probably do just as well booking AI with cash and not using a timeshare week.


----------



## akp (Dec 13, 2015)

The very cheapest way to get from Miami to Aruba is using British Airways Avios because they have a distance based chart.    It would be 15,000 Avios for a roundtrip plus whatever the fees are (maybe $60?).  This price only applies if you have the NONSTOP MIA-AUA.  

British Airways is a transfer partner of Chase Ultimate rewards and Amex Membership Rewards.

Before making a transfer, verify that the flights you want are available by searching either the BA website or on AA.com.  If there is saver availability on aa.com, it will be bookable using Avios.

PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## Solange1201 (Jan 22, 2016)

M&JJ said:


> My wife and I have business in Miami next October so we thought we would extend our time away and go to Aruba.  We are looking to trade in through Interval and currently the only unit available for the week we are planning to go is at the Divi Village Golf and Beach resort.  I know I am early but wondering when the deposits start happening (if at all).  What is the consensus on this resort?  It shows as an all inclusive.  Is this an option or is this mandatory?
> 
> Also wondering about flights.  Spirit seems to be the cheapest but never a good review.  What about Jetblue or InselAir?  Others?
> 
> Thanks for the read and any advice.


divi village golf is not a mandatory all inclusive they have the timeshare and the hotel. however they have the highest  taxes compared to other timeshares


----------

